# I need parts for a Stone mixer



## Matt80 (Jun 7, 2008)

I recently blew 2 bearings on my mixer. I have all the model numbers, p/n i need. Anyone know where i can get parts? The model number is the same as one of the newer day mixers, will it be the same parts. Its a 855PM. Thanks for any help.
.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Bearings and seal kits are available if you want to drive to Austin, but I am too busy to ship.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

http://www.stone-equip.com/


----------



## Matt80 (Jun 7, 2008)

im in Pa so thats not going to work


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

How about this?

http://www.toolsdir.com/shopping/shopexd.asp?id=3684


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

How about your local bearing dealer? Same bearing, lower price.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

The bearing is no big deal. It is the convoluted seal set that makes it expensive. FYI, I sell the same kit for 78 bucks. The bearings are the main reason I no longer sell Stone mixers.

Also, you DO know that those bearings are guaranteed for life, right? If given model number and serial number, I give new bearing sets free.


----------



## Matt80 (Jun 7, 2008)

its not the barrel bearings. Its the bearings that sit in the "blocks" right by the gears and belts.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Ah, the pinion gear pillow blocks. About 10 bucks each at your local bearing store.


----------



## Matt80 (Jun 7, 2008)

Called stone, and there sending two pillow blocks to us.


----------



## Matt80 (Jun 7, 2008)

got the blocks today, but do you guys think that was the problem with my mixer. I had a batch in it that was on the dry side, and the blades stop and somewhere from the gear area, there is this grinding sound.I took it out of gear as soon as i could and it stopped grinding. We thought it was because the bearings went, and that created the belts to loosen, which would cause the grinding. Luckily i didnt break any teeth off the gears.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

As a rule, the pinion gear will break in that situation. That is how it is designed to work. The pillow block bearings generally wear out from no grease, not from catastophic damage, although if they were going bad, that might have pushed them over the edge. The pinion gear would grind if the bearings were shot though. If you can feel slack in the pinion gear or shaft, it is the pillow block bearings.


----------



## Matt80 (Jun 7, 2008)

yea there was alot of slack/play. Ill put the new blocks in tomarrow and see how that is. Hopefully it will be good to go, because i need the mixer for saturday


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Grease is your friend. I have seen hard use 20 year old pillow blocks in perfect condition, as well as 10 year old tub bearings that are GTG. I have also sold a guy 500 bucks worth of belts, bearings, and gears on a one year old mixer. Grease the tub daily, the pillow blocks weekly, and keep your junk clean. Or not, and I will sell you new mixers every couple of years.


----------



## Matt80 (Jun 7, 2008)

new blocks are in, still feels and sounds liek its grinding a little.


----------



## Matt80 (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.toolsdir.com/shopping/shopexd.asp?id=3684

is that the drum bearing kit. Does it come with everything to replace both sides of the drum?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Grab a paddle and see if there is play. That is the correct bearing and seal kit, although if you call Stone with the serial number and model number they will replace them free.


----------



## Matt80 (Jun 7, 2008)

wow^ good to know, thanks alot


----------



## BLUEWILDCAT1968 (Aug 13, 2011)

august 12 2011, i just bought 2 bearings from wharton contractors equipment corp. route 130 unioon avenue pennsauken nj 08110 nj number 856-6626935... pa number 215 925-8800. i have a 855pm mixer i hoped this helped you out......49.94 each total 106.87 for 2 bearings tax included ............


----------



## sniperecho6 (May 26, 2012)

Go to stones website with your ser #, they are garraunteed for life, all you pay is postage,


----------

